# Maiden etc Part 2



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Sorry to split - can't get it all in.

On Wednesday the 1st of September 2004 we arrived at the nicest campsite we have ever been to Le Soleol http://www.campmed.com/campeng/csoleil/piscine.htm and we have been to many as mobile homers rather than motor homers.

It is truly geared for the disabled, including those who are either blind or have poor vision. The roads have ridged lines so the blind and partially blind can move about unaided. They a painted bright yellow so they are easy to see. I fell over one of these ridges while on a baguette mission and while on the way down to the tarmac I did wonder whether on hitting the floor, I too would be entitled to a special key to the disabled toilet. However, none of the other four hundred holidaymakers had a problem so it could have been just me. When I picked myself up, the baguette was in three separate sections so I skilfully arranged the wrapping paper so my wife would not realise that I had wiped the floor with it. I was sent back for another. Special wheelchairs are available to go in to the sea and each shower block has a disabled section and only disabled people are given the key to it. Oh how I envied their privacy.

The beach is superb with beach bar, a good restaurant which will also do Cordon Bleu takeaways, a too small grocery and baguette shop for its size and a paper and tabac shop with toys and sweets and current English Newspapers etc. The swimming complex is extraordinarily nice and well laid out with poolside bar and ice cream facilities.

It also has a small pond where black swans with their babies paddle about but no beach for them.

A special Aires section for motor homes is here and the place is eco minded. Their catch phrase is, "We do not inherit this earth from our ancestors - we borrow it from our children". I thought this was quite thought provoking even though my own opinion is that it belongs to all forms of life equally and was certainly not built for Americans only.

Plots are well laid out with bushes and flowers with elec hook up. On the beach side, the plots are a little untidy as many campers try and squeeze in to be as near to the sea as possible. It is odd that the fit and healthy campers do not want to walk more than a few yards away, whilst the elderly, infirm and unfit, have no problem walking an extra hundred yards. I have noticed too that the fittest of young families come from Scandinavian regions and in particular Denmark and the Netherlands. (Why do we call Netherlands Holland?). There seems to be a marked increase in other European counties including UK in obese children. Parents really should sort this out as a matter of urgency - it's not the kids fault neither can they be responsible for health matters.

The beach is of high standard but no lifeguards here or, incidentally, in the pools. I have to say that I was disappointed in this year's topless numbers. Certainly down on last year so I may have to make representation to my MEP to get Brussels to make topless sunbathing compulsory. Obviously there would be have to be some exceptions. The Queen for example and Ann Widecombe and John Prescott would be included.

It's not a big thing for me as you will appreciate but out of 327 women, only 23 were topless. This is a poor showing indeed and something has to be done about it. I am absolutely useless in remembering names but I am not so bad at remembering measurements so in reverse order may I congratulate in third place for the 2004 Topless Awards, Miss 32A (and I am giving the benefit of the doubt here), for losing her towel completely in the wind and rather than cowering in terror, marched a hundred yards nude to retrieve it. Well done Miss 32A - a first timer. In second place, Ms. 36B who ignored the forces of gravity throughout the entire day and managed to maintain shape irrespective of position. She has been put into the free draw for a week's holiday in Silicone Valley. But in first place is Mrs. 44HH who not only won her game of beach tennis but managed to do this without killing anybody. Well done Mrs. 44HH - Ms. Topless 2004.

Today, Sunday, we reluctantly left Le Soleil because of uncertain sun and made our way up through the Pyrenees (I think) towards Millau, reaching heights of nearly 1000 meters and more once passed. I, and I am sure others, have problems in visualising just how high this is. Well, to make it easier for you, imagine 333 C class motor homes stacked one on top of the other. This motorway is free as it is under construction, opening next year and I presume they will then charge. It has to be the most picturesque motorway in Europe. We stopped at Lac Saligoo, ( http://www.decouvrir-l-herault.com/gousala.htm ) (see pix) signposted at least twice on the motorway. The lake was lovely but the part we arrived in was barred to high vehicles and in some ways spoilt my enjoyment. I suspect if one has the time, there will be other places dotted about where motor homes can pull up close to the waters edge.
There was a campsite a mere stones' throw away that may be worth considering for an overnight stop. I also had problems closing two of our windows for some reason and one bit popped out when I stuck a screwdriver in it. Another job and questions for the forum when I get back.

We arrived mid afternoon at a lovely campsite aside the River Tarn in the Tarn Gorges. Our site ( http://www.campingpeyrelade.com/index-gb.html ) Le Peyrelade is right next to the river, see pix, and cost 9 euro per night with elec hook up. Once again I had the wrong adaptor. The one I got in Spain is apparently for Germany and Spain so the site owner kindly loaned us one. See pics of plugs. They have a small pool complex with a Jacuzzi type pool, a larger pool big enough to swim in and a couple of tiny ones for kids. A restaurant is here and tomorrow, if I survive, I am hoping to relate how I got on with a canoe trip. These gorges are huge and make you feel quite insignificant - slightly more so than I normally feel at home.

The motorway leading up to Millau from the South is still under construction and bails out just as you get to Millau. No charges have to be paid so it is a good road to use either on the way up or down. There are some bits of this road, and the ordinary road it joins coming into Millau that gives you the impression you are going down hill when really you are going up hill. It's the same feeling as driving along with your handbrake on and it makes your rear brakes smell and go very hot. But after a brief stop for a cup of tea, this all seemed to go away. Magic.

Over the course of the two weeks away, we did see several accidents but all of them were immediately behind me. Obviously some idiot not paying attention.

It is worth pointing out I think if only for first timers as old hands will know, that Sundays in France really is Sunday and no supermarkets are open. You may, if you are lucky, find a baguette shop open in the morning but that's about it. Many garages also stay shut Sunday particularly in towns and villages so in an emergency, head for the 24/7 Service Stations on the motorway where incidentally you can buy loads of stuff albeit at a premium.

Monday 6th Sep. Porta Potties full, and I mean really full. Wifey has been nagging me to empty it which I will as soon as there is a lull in Shower Block activity and I will report the success\failure when jobs done. The smell from the marine loo has subsided somewhat due mainly to lashings of blue stuff and two inches of disinfectant in the bowl. It may have even gone altogether but those smells seem to adhere to the inside of your nose and you can smell it for weeks. I also managed to get rid of a load of ants that were sunbathing on our awning by winding it in and flattening them and then banging the underneath to make them fall off.

The canoe trip has taken place - 7 euro for an hour or more if we wanted said the campsite lady. But today, there is a very strong wind coming down the gorge in the same direction as the stream and with my wife sitting in the front doing bugger all except given unwanted advice I had difficulty going up stream more than about 500 yards. She paddled back down stream with the wind behind us and remarked how easy it is to do and wanted to go back and do it all again. "Off you go then," I said as I got out.

There are quite a few flies around during the day and at first light, a walk by the river will invoke a cloud of Scottish midges (you can tell from their accent), which fly around and around in circles for no apparent reason. Surely there must be something else they can do for entertainment.

All day, flotillas of assorted ducks patrol their domain and while there are huge numbers of fish dinners to be had with no effort, the do prefer baguette. High above the gorge vultures soared effortlessly in the thermals. Did I say vultures? Yes indeedy I did. They were introduced in 2002. Griffins, Egyptian and another make which I have forgotten. Tourists sunbathing on river beaches have been advised not to look dead but wriggle about a bit now and then. Truly a place you should at least stop over for a nights worth but keep moving.

We have decided to head back tomorrow Tuesday, timing it to go through Paris at midnights and then getting to the tunnel hopefully for about 05:00 in an effort to get someway home and off the M25 before rush hour.
I thought this was the end of this rubbish but no. We decided to have a meal in the campsite restaurant and to be fair, they were closing down for the season and the menu was a tad limited. Pizza, roast chicken and chips, burger and chips or burger, chips and egg.
I chose burger, chips and egg with a glass of Jupiler beer and at best, the meal was mediocre I suppose because I really wanted taggytelly bolly naze.

After the meal, I hovered outside while my wife paid the bill. She came out beaming all over her face. They must have undercharged her a cent I thought. But no. She could scarcely contain herself and blurted out that the bloody minced meat burger I had just eaten was horse. My God… I was horrified, neigh, devastated. I really need to know whether my poo will now have straw in it, whether I can get mad nags disease and which part of the horse would have been likely minced for my consumption? Actually, don't bother with the last question.

Incidentally, with this tunnel ticket I bought you must come back on the day stated. We had to pay another £30 as we arrived two days early.

So that's it. I have a few bits, mainly advanced technicalities for us engineer types to add to the correct sections later. I'm now back in my stable safe and sound and feel quite refreshed if not a little queasy from my wicked holiday.

Summary…. (MHF) = idea from forum.

Positives…
Feeding dicky birds around my feet with bread in the morning.
A red squirrel letting me get to within six feet to video it.
Three magical sites, La Sourgey, La Solei and …….
Dinner at ….
Watching the river all day at ….
Having my very own porta pottie.
Some really lovely scenery on our travels.
Good food and meat not pumped up with water Tescos style
Banquette and apricot French jam. Has apricots in it.
Having loo, cold drinks, snacks, cups of tea handy at all times.
Cheaper fuel.
Sun, sand and sea.
Cool mountains.
Great roads to travel on with lots of interesting things to see.
Lovely fresh ripe fruit and not Tescos pastey rock hard efforts.
Lemonade made with lemons.
Cheap tobacco although hardly a positive feature
Pelforth Brune beer. Fischer draught.
Meeting some really friendly campsite people with and without M\homes

Things I ended up needing…
Velcro (MHF)
Duck tape (MHF)
Four new tyres because ours were old yet legal and tyre pressure help (MHF)
Porta Pottie and the merits thereof (MHF)
Fly screens and blinds absolutely proved essential.
Fuel cheaper in supermarkets - France only (MHF)
Using predominantly sites elec instead of own gas (MHF)
Fresh water tank cleaned with Milton and ran through pipes (MHF)
Soap to ease mosi bites (MHF)
Gas connectors (MHF) although I didn't understand it until I did it.
Mains tester (MHF) I tested as spreadsheet but am not sure what the results prove.
Using site loos and showers rather than your own keeping them for emergencies. (MHF) but due to a genetic defect, I was and still am unable to heed this good advice.
Top up fridge with icepacks before departure to get fridge up to speed (MHF)
Buy fuel from French Supermarkets when in France. Savings to be made (MHF)
Brilliant ticket prices for tunnel info (MHF)
Laugh a bleedin' minute (MHF)
Purchase of roof light and mains tester link (MHF)
Park sensibly in busy and motor home frequented spots in service stations.

Tips - maybe not original ideas but….
Get a ground sheet for under your steps and leave shoes outside. Keeps things clean inside.
Don't drive with your handbrake on.
Take some fly spray.
Don't walk anywhere near sensor beams.
When cooking fried food, wipe out grease in pan and on plates with kitchen roll before washing up. Helps keep the suds working to full efficiency so missus says.
Several of our journeys proved no quicker on RN than on motorways so use RN when available.
Follow lorries over French\Spanish border then alter course for caravans. Don't queue for so long.
Full info on sites will be posted as soon as I can in the appropriate section and pixs in journal.
At nighttime, make sure the van keys are inside the van.
A washing bowl is handy to take stuff up to the shower block to use their water.
A bucket is handy in case your marine loo and porta potties fail at the same time.
Wash your windows with a mild soapy warm water sponge and rub dry with newspaper. They will shine. But not in direct sunlight.
Adaptors for electricity and gas are readily available in most large supermarkets and in campsite shops although a tad more expensive.
Check your van regularly for ants storming up cables, tyres or awning legs.
In C class motor homes, passing large lorries or lorries passing you can cause you to wobble a bit. Fast coaches even more so. Keep an eye open for them coming up from behind so you are prepared.
Internet access appears to be a most average size and above campsites. 
Example price = 1 Euro for 15 minutes.
Dialling home is 0044 and drop the zero of the number you are dialling.
Do not keep still in the Tarn Gorge.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Great Post Pusser,Mand and I have had a great laff! Mandy nodding and saying things like sounds familiar,...been there..etc. whilst reading through your post, glad you enjoyed yourself and thanks for sharing with us all.
M&D









P.S Heres your new avatar!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Ta for that M&D. How can I get me smurf in as an avatar as I seem to be stuck with only those available on site.

Cheers


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pusser,.. go into your profile and delete existing avatar, press submit.
Select new avatar from your pc or website, right click on it and select properties,..at side of heading which reads 'Address'/URL highlight the complete address inc http//etc then copy and paste to your avatar box in your profile.
Remember avatar file size can be no bigger 80x80 pixels, and no larger than 6kb
You may need to resize in Paint or one of these fancy resizing programs
Best of luck!
M&D


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I can't delete my avatar - only change it. Gutted of Aylesbury


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Another great post Pusser. Thanks for sharing your experiences with us.

Glad you had a great holiday.


Motorhomer


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Bliddy fantastic
Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I saw "pusser" in the list of posts and for one moment thought he was back :? 

Et Tu Brute?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The new bridge at Millau was designed by Sir Norman Foster, and the towers are as high as the Eiffel Tower. It is supposed to use less materials that a conventional bridge.
I hope it's better than the Millenium one.


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Some great pictures of it here
http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/s0000351/photos.cfm

Chris


----------

